
Deconstructing the base Mac Pro: Why is it so expensive? - amelius
https://www.zdnet.com/article/deconstructing-the-base-mac-pro-why-is-it-so-expensive
======
PaulHoule
It is prejudice, pure and simple. You can get an equivalent machine from Dell
for half the price. Trouble is that many people seem to think using Windows is
like putting their hand in a toilet.

It is a strange thing. In terms of ordinary people, Windows rules supreme. But
in a certain kind of company you only see macs. It is a good thing that my
current laptop has a mini displayport cable because when I go to a startup
accelerator they never have hdmi, full size displayport or anything other than
Apple cables.

